# Nirvana White Rhino Day 56 flower



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 1, 2008)

This is the sat dom pheno I grew. Yummy, frosty buds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Whats up BBP. She's a beauty isn't she. :hubba:  What size pot do you have her in? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not sure of the size but i'd say it's like a half gallon. It's a design I got from another site with my own medium in it. The pot has hydroton in the bottom about 2 inches high...the res. The top is a mixture of soil and charcoal. The pot has a drain hole about 2 inches high. Guess you could call it hydroganic. Very small pot for such a big girl. I have a cutting from her that i'm going to let veg for a couple months and see what happens.


----------



## dmack (Mar 1, 2008)

Darn that looks good. I like how the side shoots aimed for the lights


----------



## paulo66 (Mar 1, 2008)

very good looking lady let us know how she taste my props to you man love the pics


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice plants man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 6, 2008)

> let us know how she taste


Very fruity. Sweet and potent...an instant favorite.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 6, 2008)

i have a white rhino at the moment in flower, but not sure how long they flower for?? It's been under for almost a month... not quite.  Tons of white pistils and the calyaxs are starting to swell


----------



## Cole (Apr 6, 2008)

These ones look a little more age appropriate,lol


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 6, 2008)

Like those heavy colas, BBP.  As always - nice show.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice ladies my friend. Great job on her. She is gorgeous. Take care and be safe.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

those are my favorite kind of ladies, she looks like she will do you good


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pic 3 is awesome Bomb! Hope I get your skill-set soon enough.


----------



## joseaf (Nov 12, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> i have a white rhino at the moment in flower, but not sure how long they flower for?? It's been under for almost a month... not quite.  Tons of white pistils and the calyaxs are starting to swell


 
I just started my first growth of White Rhino, how strong is the smell?  I am builting a grow room in a closet.  I have the carbon filter and a Honeywell large room air filter.  Is this enough?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

lookin good my friend as usual.you have the touch my friend


----------

